# Smoked Cheesy Cauliflower soup



## smokingd (Jun 17, 2010)

I had some left over cauliflower so it turned into a nice cheesy soup.  As with all things I find good i thought why not try this smoked.  I made this soup with broth I made from a smoked chicken.

2 liters              chicken broth (store bought will do)

1 cup                milk

1/2                    a large head of cauliflower chopped (Is it a head or a bunch??)

1/2 cup             shredded cheddar  (I used old)

1/2 pound          Velveta cheese

2 cloves             garlic minced

1 onion              chopped

Is a large pot bring broth to a boil reduce to simmer.  Add cauliflower, onion and garlic simmer till soft.  Transfer to a blender or use hand blender if you have.  Blend until smooth and place back on heat.  Add cheese and milk stir continuously until cheese is melted and mixed thoroughly.  Serve and enjoy.  Or as I did smoke for 2 hrs using your choice of wood I used hickory and pecan for mine.

Here it is just on.








And with the thin smokey layer every 20mins or so I would stir this thin film in.







This soup was awesome when I first made it and the smoke was an amazing addition.  I will happily do this again.  What a wonderful way to get your veggies.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking smoke on


----------



## bluefrog (Jun 17, 2010)

That looks and sounds woderful.  I plan to make some along with my next smoke.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 17, 2010)

Dennis there you go again. You are really getting into smoking some things that most of us haven't thought of yet. Good job my Friend. So keep it up and one word of advice work boots aren't good no matter how much smoke you pour at them.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 17, 2010)

Now I think I would love that, thank you for sharing


----------



## squirrel (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, dude, that looks awesome! I'm not a huge cauliflower fan, but I think I might like that! Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm loving me some cauliflower and that just made me drool a tad ... ok. Really nice work on the idea, and great pictures!


----------



## smokingd (Jun 21, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Wow, dude, that looks awesome! I'm not a huge cauliflower fan, but I think I might like that! Thanks for sharing the recipe!


Hey Squirrel

Not a huge fan? LOL   I hate the stuff but the wife makes me eat it and this is a great way


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 24, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Wow, dude, that looks awesome! I'm not a huge cauliflower fan, but I think I might like that! Thanks for sharing the recipe!


Have you ever done roasted Cauliflower?

Cut into small pieces, toss in some oil, salt and pepper, and roast for 20 min, or until they are really roasted. Toss around at 10 minutes for even roasting.

Its really really good, you'll never go back to steamed or any other way. Well except cheesy cauliflower soup of course!


----------

